# IM MehrSpieler nur noch Camper, Cheater, Beleidigungen und CO



## Angie2012 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Liebe Forumsmitglieder & User

Ich habe mir heute mal ein Thema ausgesucht mit dem Bestimmt Jeder schon mal Konfrontiert worden ist.
Nämlich das Cheaten, Häcken, Campen, bannen und die Beleidigungen während des Online Spielens.
Ich weiß ja nich ob das ein neuer Trend ist aber, wie viel lange weile müssen Menschen haben um zu solche
assigmäßige Methoden zu greifen.

Bei Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3    ( Für Mich schon seit langen " Modern Cheatfare " )
muss man ja schon hoffen nicht in eine gehäckte Lobby zu kommen.
Und wen der Server mal ohne Cheater oder sonstigen Menschlichen Abfall ist, gibs auch die ersten Beleidigungen.
Da wird geflucht und geschimpft! 
Die Textmeldungen oben links bestehen nur noch aus Beleidigungen wie zb " geh mal deine Mutter ..." usw.

EY,  Das Traue ich mir nicht mal !
Das Chat Fenster wird nur noch zum Beleidigen benutzt !

Viele Spieler liegen auch dumm in eine Ecke und knallen dich von hinten ab.
Hallo, was ist denn das für ein Gespiele ????

Also ich nenne so etwas PURE FEIGHEIT !!!

Bei Left 4 Dead ist es so ,...
Wen du im Versus spielst und ein wenig überfordert bist oder Fehler machst
kommt gleich ne Umfrage wie   "  Spieler  XXX aus Spiel werfen " !

Alter was soll die ******* !
Jeder fängt mal klein an !
Es geht UMS PRINZIP, nämlich Der Spaßfaktor ! 
Und , man kann doch nicht wegen ein Kleinen Fehler oder einer Nicht geglücken Attacke so eine Mutti Haftige
Aktion starten !


Bei mir ist es letztens so passiert in L4D2...
Ein Überlebender rennt vor , Jockey springt ihm an und zieht im weg.
Ich hinterher mit Axt ( hatte nur die ) , ich rette ihm,  Hunter Springt mich an und ein Boomer Kotzt auch noch.
Ich hatte kein Medi Kit mehr und nur noch 20 HP, die anderen Rennen vor , Überladen mit MediKit und Schmerztabletten.
Ich hinke hinterher und dan kamm es, 

" Spieler XXX aus Spiel werfen ?"

Nicht mal 2 Sekunden und Alle haben die Taste F1 zum Kicken gedrückt !

Alter, der Idiot rennt vor, ICH rette IHM , die anderen drehen Däumchen und ne 1 min später kommt so was.
Bin ich Ballast oder WAT ????????


Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr!
Damals hat man sich doch gefreut als es mit den Online Games losging und man gegen Menschen aus aller Welt
Spielen konnte.
Wo hat sich das Alles nur Hinbewegt ????

Es geht nicht in erster Linie ums Gewinnen , sondern um Spaß haben !
Aber die Meisten, ich weiß nich , ich kann das Echt nicht verstehen
Meine Kumpels geht es genauso und die Zocken auch schon 13 Jahre lang, so wie ich.


Mein Fazit ist, " Im NETZ geht es schon lange nicht mehr mit rechten Dingen zu "

Das ist alles verloren gegangen.....
die Freude, der Spaß, sich FAIR mit anderen Spielern aus aller Welt messen, neue Taktiken ausprobieren und und und..

Deshalb spiele ich nur noch mit meine Kumpels mit die ich auch 10 Jahre in ein und die selbe Klasse ging !
Wir Quatschen am Wochenende, wenn jeder von Arbeit kommt, über Skype .. jeder hat dann auch sein Bier in der Hand ( Prost )
und dan gehts ab in COD, Painkiller ( MUAHAHA ) , Quake 3 , Left4dead, CSS,......

Und so mache ich mir einen SCHÖNEN SPAßIGEN Abend mit meine Kumpels !
Und bei den Kann ich 100% Sicher sein , DIE Spielen FAIR und auch so wie sich das Gehört !


----------



## omega™ (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenn man ständig mit den selben Leuten spielt wird es mit der Zeit auch fade.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einfach einen ordentlichen Server aussuchen der auch von den Admins gepflegt wird, da wird sicherlich auch mal der ein oder andere Cheater zu sehen sein, aber dafür sind die Admins da.


----------



## tankster (15. Oktober 2012)

Genau. Bestes Beispiel wäre der Multiplayer von GTA San Andreas, SA-MP. Hackerverseucht ohne Ende, aber wenn du einen Server gefunden hast, der wirklich von den Admins gereinigt wird, wirst du schnell glücklich. Man konnte auch in deren Forum schreiben, dass dort ein Cheater ist und die kamen dann auf den Server. Sowas sollte Standard sein, ist es aber leider nicht


----------



## atzenfreak99 (15. Oktober 2012)

Sobald man eine moab hat, erscheint 1 Sekunde später im chatfenster: Hacker 
                     Nice hackt usw. 
                     Deine mutter......


Kann man gut snipen und man  joint auf einem dicated Server kommt sofort Spieler xxx kiken. 

Warum spielt man egoshooter? Na klar zum Spaß und man braucht die  Action im spielen. Aber eine Menschen verstähen das nicht und setzen sich in ecke und warten bist der Gegner vorbeikommt. 


Wie kann man hacken? Was bringt es mir? Nur um ein Vorteil zu haben??? 


Ich versteh das heutzutage nicht mehr 

Manchmal bin ich gut gelaunt unf spiele nw3. Ich komme ins erste spiel hinein und siehe da es ist wieder ein Hacker drin. Dann mache ich wütend das spiel wieder aus und setzte mich vor den Fernseher um dann mitten im leben Zuschauen.


----------



## Combi (15. Oktober 2012)

bin eingefleischter cod-zocker seit dem ersten tag.war damals auch progamer.also über 10.000 std cod ....
aber waqs seit mw2 abgeht hat mir absolut den spass verdorben.
nur noch cheater....mw3 ist für mich sowiso gestorben,sind ja noch mehr cheater als in mw2....und das heist schon was...

ich spiele seit über 4 monaten kein mw3 mehr.hab mich mit bf3,borderlands2 und guild wars 2 über wasser gehalten...

ich warte auf black ops 2.das und bo1 waren die einzigen games die noch gut waren.wegen den dedicated servers und den admins (clanserver).
du brauchst admin und rechte zum kicken...ohne haste nur cheater drauf...besonders die rucksackdeutschen mit ääääüüüüööäää-namen...

hab schon hier nen kleinen 2t-pc zusammengebaut,wo das admintool für black ops drauf laufen wird..mit bannhammer^^
es sei denn,die verarschen uns wieder und es wird keine dedis geben...


----------



## atzenfreak99 (15. Oktober 2012)

Es wird bestimmt keine didecated Server geben. Sondern wie bei mw3 das Lobby System.


----------



## Jahai (15. Oktober 2012)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird bestimmt keine didecated Server geben. Sondern wie bei mw3 das Lobby System.



Falls du es noch nicht wusstest, selbst bei MW3 gibt es offizielle dedizierte Server, man muss sie nur in den Optionen aktivieren und du hast im Menü einen Unterpunkt "Server"


----------



## Rixx (15. Oktober 2012)

MW 3 war mein letztes Call of Duty. Die haben alle ne Kopfnuss verdient.


----------



## Angie2012 (15. Oktober 2012)

Also selbst  wenn ich auf einen VAC Gesicherten Server Spiele, selbst dann bekomme ich ab und zu noch Cheater zu Gesicht 
( Half-Life 1/ 2 ,Left4 Dead 1/2, CS Source, COD MW 3),.....
die finden immer einen Weg !
Und Die Hacker Cheat Programme / Trainer, Aimbot....Teile werden auch immer Besser , und zwar so, das die den VAC -Schutz irgendwie austricksen.   

Das Denke ich zumindest.
Weil , wenn die Server Richtig gut abgesichert sind,  Mit VAC und ADMIN , ich denke dann würde kein Cheater auch nur 5 min auf ein Server " ÜBERLEBEN " ,  mal so gesagt.
Wenn das alles richtig gut funktionneren würde mit den Schutz,    ES Gäbe auf jeden fall weniger Cheater , Hacker 

Und bei Olle COD MW 3 kannst du ja keinen Server selbst auswählen, das bestimmt ja das Iw-net System von MW 3. Da kann man zwar mitstimmen welche Karte als nächstes gezockt wird aber mehr auch nich. Und die Richtigen Dedicates Server die da angeboten werden bei MW 3 , na hör bloß auf, das ist ja der größte rotz.
Da geht es ja richtig ab , weil die werden ja gar nich GESCHÜTZT !


----------



## Erok (15. Oktober 2012)

Also ich spiele schon seit ca 2005 Medal of Honor Spearhead im Multiplayer. Und schon damals gab es die Hacker, Cheater, Camper und  sonstige Noobs auf den Servern xD

Ist also nicht wirklich ein neuer Trend. Hat halt jeder seine  eigene Art und Weise sich durch ein Spiel zu bringen.

Und gerade bei MW 3 oder BF 3, die ja erst letztes Jahr auf den Markt kamen, wundert es mich immer wieder, daß da von Seiten der Game-Hersteller nicht besser aufgepasst wird, daß das cheaten vor allem keine Chance mehr bekommt.

Und grundsätzlich gehören alle  nachweislichen Cheater sofort lebenslang gebannt in dem jeweiligen Game. Aber dann würde ja die Kasse nicht mehr klingeln, da sich die Games dann nicht mehr verkaufen würden.

So müssen wir, die einfach nur Spass am ehrlichen gegenseitigen Abmetzeln haben wollen, wohl damit leben, daß es nie ein Online-Game geben wird, in dem alle sauber spielen.

Und Camper, naja.... man kanns auch taktisches warten nennen xD - Die einen spielens halt lieber ruhig mit Übersicht, die anderen sind nur wild am durch rushen. Beides würde auf einem realen Schlachtfeld nie passieren. Sind halt taktische Methoden in einem Game, von daher kann man es nicht wirklich verurteilen 

Wir hatten auf unserem Spearhead-Server mal nen Campermod drauf, wo einem eine tickende Bombe an den Arsch geklebt wurde, wenn er länger als 30 sek ruhig stand. Aber auf Dauer ist das auch unlustig und macht auch recht wenig Sinn *g*

Greetz Erok


----------



## Cheagor (16. Oktober 2012)

Also vorerst: Das Hacken in Onlinespielen generell ist unverzeihlich und gehört gehängt und anschließend gevierteilt. 
Allerdings finde ich es falsch Hacker mit Campern gleichzusetzen. Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso ich das nochmal erläutere aber Hacker sind Menschen die bewusst das Spiel so zu ihren Gunsten verändern dass sie systembedingte Vorteile haben. Camper sind lediglich Menschen die die Spieleengine für sich nutzen um relativ einfach irgendwelche Kills zu machen. Diese verschaffen sich aber keinen Vorteil. 
Zugegeben bin ich nicht so der CoD Spieler und hab längerfristig nur Black Ops gespielt aber dort hatte ich nie wirkliche Probleme mit Campern. Auch in anderen Spielen nicht. 
Es ist natürlich ärgerlich wenn man von Campern getötet wird und auch mich macht das rasend. Aber meißt gibt einem eine Spielemechanik genug Möglichkeiten gegen diese Vorzugehen. Da muss man vielleicht einfach nur etwas flexibler sein und anstatt die Energie die man aufwendet um sich aufzuregen, nutzen um zu überlegen wie man Camper X am besten fertig macht. Und dann aber richtig.
Bei CoD fiel bei mir die Wahl auf kleine, schnelle Waffen und ein generell sehr marathonmäßiger Spielstil. Bei BF3 habe ich Camper immer liebend gerne mit Fahrzeugen (Panzer, Heli, und ganz gerne JET) aus dem weg geräumt.

Naja um es zusammenzufassen: Nicht gleich alles über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Low (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn mein alter Deutsch-Lehrer das hier ließt...


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Nicht aufregen, sind doch nur Spiele. Wenn's keine spass macht, einfach was anderes anmachen....oder ganz aus.

Ich glaube ja das es garnicht so viele gibt die bewusst rumcheaten. Oft liegt es an der Verbindung oder anderen optischen Verzögerungen ( Monitor, Rechner der langen braucht, server, DSL Leitung, ping, fps und was es da noch so alles gibt das einem das Gefühl geben kann man ist benachteiligt...ich hab ne Zeit am alten tv gezockt + schlechte Verbindung. Die Gegner konnten sich beamen u zudem hab ich noch alles verzögert gesehen. HALLELUJA )


----------



## k@k@nut (18. Oktober 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP285i8xYr4


Upps, falscher Thread bitte löschen.Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2012)

> Nicht aufregen, sind doch nur Spiele. Wenn's keine spass macht, einfach was anderes anmachen....oder ganz aus.


Nicht immer leicht dabei ruhig zu bleiben, und ich habe entschieden nie wieder Onlinegaming. Da man im Netz ja Anonym ist meinen viele ja sich benehmen zu können wie ein Proll. Und wenn man solche Seuchenvögel kickt wird sich lautstark beschwert oder die Beleidigungen wandern unter dem Äquator.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Klar kann man manchmal nicht anders, aber das aufregen Machts ja dann auch nicht besser.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Oktober 2012)

Was soll man bei CoD denn auch anderes erwarten, wenn da gefühlte 80% der Spieler Prolls und krasse Ghetto-Kiddies sind? Ist vielleicht auch nur ein Vorurteil oder ein falscher Eindruck den Ich habe.


----------



## magicman (20. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt! COD Spieler sind meistens 13 jährige Mongos  
Ab ins COD Häcker **!!


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Oktober 2012)

nicht aufregen, die kommen eh allesamt in die MMO Hölle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (28. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mittlerweile nicht nur bei Ego Shottern so sondern auch bei Strategiespielen wie z.B. Starcraft 2.
Der Wandel ist überall zu bemerken.

Ich spiele garnicht mehr gegen andere aus genau diesen gründen.

Als Anfänger wird man eh immer als Noob bezeichnet und wenn möglich gekickt.
Das nervt einfach.
Dabei hat jeder mal klein angefangen.

Entweder Spiele ich mit freunden zusammen gegen KI oder Solo gegen KI.
Aber nicht mehr gegen andere.
Die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Ich sehe es immer so es ist nur ein Spiel und es soll spaß machen aber wenns kein Spaß mehr macht dann lass ich es einfach.
Oder Spiele was anderes oder spiele nicht mehr gegen andere sondern gegen KI.

Die KI beleidigt dich wenigstens nicht und kickt dich nicht.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

